

Facebook isn't cool - so what? - joebeetee
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/11/14/facebook_s_cool_kids_problem_instagram_snapchat_and_the_anti_facebook_phenomenon.html

======
joebeetee
"You know what else isn’t cool? Searching for things on Google. Composing
documents in Microsoft Word. Email."

